
Four (More) Reasons Why It's Time to Shop for the Best and Brightest - daveambrose
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/07/four_more_reasons_why_its_time.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29
======
daveambrose
Interesting perspective:

"Buy new businesses for the people, not the products. Just ask young Mr.
Zuckerberg about that. Facebook has bought a slew of startups, snagging their
top talent but usually killing off their products. Facebook's chief technology
officer, Bret Taylor, was a co-founder of FriendFeed, one of those
acquisitions. He had previously been a bright star at Google. We've noticed
that the most successful M&As are small tuck-ins — deals made to acquire
skills and capabilities rather than large-scale acquisitions designed to
enlarge market share or to diversify. Given that M&A will remain high on the
agenda for companies that are sitting on plenty of cash, business leaders
should view M&A as opportunities to hire talented new business builders and
new leaders."

